#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 新身份證的照片很難搞ㄟ@@

## 小花

政府用了個全世界最嚴格的規範
很難搞ㄟ

歡迎轉貼 但請著明出處 或到「貓不落國」參觀 
http://shihweitung.blogspot.com/





















補上標準合乎規定圖片一張



*拍得好啊!!*

----------


## 芬狼

哈哈哈~~~~~~~小花 這對貓咪來說 真的很麻煩唷^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

哈哈哈~這個屌~XDDDD

----------


## wildcheetah

真的很麻煩阿....
最後一張....讚!!!

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 哈哈哈~~~~~~~小花 這對貓咪來說 真的很麻煩唷^^



恩...同感,貓咪們不厭煩才怪...= =a

----------


## 野狼1991

> 作者: 芬里爾
> 
> 哈哈哈~~~~~~~小花 這對貓咪來說 真的很麻煩唷^^
> 
> 
> 
> 恩...同感,貓咪們不厭煩才怪...= =a


恩....關於這點...
我無法說什麼...
畢竟我不是貓...
但如果是...
那我一定會恨死那位規定這麼多的人!!

----------


## 柴克

.........真的是.......
好吧...真不知道該怎麼說
.....不過蠻有趣的^^

----------


## 瘋虎

如果可以咬那些規定這些規定的人真想咬一口~"~
又不是說規定這麼多就沒有人會被盜用身分證~

----------


## 幻貓

如果我真的要這麼拍的話
我會直接衝出攝影棚
然後打那個該死的政官員一掌打死！
喵！！！〈怒~〉

----------


## 豹冰

豹...會直接放棄國民資格= =a~

----------


## 瘋虎

放棄國名資格=口=""""
豹~在那之前記得先辦美國或是歐洲人名的證照阿~~[免的無國籍到處被人踢....XD]

----------


## 豹冰

SO....殺人無罪(?)
= =+
喂= =b

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

真有耐心的貓阿~~(應該是被逼的＝口＝)

牙齒那張好可愛喔（大心＞w＜

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

我的有漏牙
但是通过了-_-|||

----------


## 銀月

這.....
用一張身份證那麼麻煩阿
不過那隻貓真有耐性阿
搞到ok為止

----------


## 嵐隱

狗照也很麻煩喲~==

我也搞了好久才弄好~
而且露一點牙也OK的樣子~

----------


## 北極狼

很難和動物拍照的...
我和我的金魚拍的照沒一張○Ｋ.

----------


## 黑月影狼

哈哈
這個有趣~
不過感覺那隻貓還挺無辜的

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

哈哈....好可愛...

最喜歡閉上眼睛的那一張....還有鼻子的大特寫XD

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

嗚喔...
好多規定喔@@"
能拍出這麼端正的貓咪照片
真是強者阿(嘆)

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

嗚喔...
好多規定喔@@"
能拍出這麼端正的貓咪照片
真是強者阿(嘆)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

貓自己跟本做不到那些吧，
要靠攝影者的功力了，
最後一張實在太好了，
可以拿去求職！

----------


## 鵺影

呵呵~要跟動物拍照的確很麻煩，
牠們常常不是攻擊鏡頭就是閃避鏡頭。

不過不論拍的多好，
製成身份證之後的照片品質實在令人不敢恭維，
原本拍的美美的照片，經過他們的修飾變得跟遺照沒兩樣...≡▁≡b

----------

